# July Course Sale



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

*JULY SALE!*

I think that I provide the best value for training in Massachusetts... and I'm making it even better. Refer a friend to any pistol course I'm teaching in July, and get $25 back on your course fee. Refer a friend to carbine applications and get $50 back on your fee! This is only happening for July. Get in on it!

July 10th - Pistol Applications 1 - Take your fundamentals to a whole new level!
July 17th - Concealed Carry 2 - Get your concealed firearm into a fight faster!
July 24th - Self Defense Transitions - What do you do when a physical assault turns into a deadly force situation? This class will work on that.
July 27th - Carbine Applications - Get out from behind the bench, and start running your AR the way it was meant to.

www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/classes


----------

